
GitHub is running extra copies, indexed by Google - grhmc
https://rubygems.pkg.github.com/NixOS
======
di
Seems like it's just some misconfigured DNS. Any subdomain is showing the same
thing:

[https://hackernews.pkg.github.com/](https://hackernews.pkg.github.com/)

------
grhmc
Example google search:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agithub.com+inurl%3Apk...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agithub.com+inurl%3Apkg.github.com+inurl%3ANixOS%2Fnixpkgs)

\- [https://docker.pkg.github.com/NixOS](https://docker.pkg.github.com/NixOS)

\- [https://npm.pkg.github.com/NixOS](https://npm.pkg.github.com/NixOS)

\- [https://nuget.pkg.github.com/NixOS](https://nuget.pkg.github.com/NixOS)

------
skunkworker
Pretty sure it's just the package registry, goto
[https://rubygems.pkg.github.com/](https://rubygems.pkg.github.com/)

and you get JSON back.

{ status: "ok", message: "Hello, world! This is the GitHub Package Registry."
}

But this probably shouldn't be indexed this way.

------
nbar1
Is GitHub not indexed by Google anyway? I'm probably out of the loop on
something here.

------
cbsks
I don’t get it. What is this showing?

~~~
alpb
Duplicates of entire GitHub site (reasons unknown), hosted by GitHub, publicly
available and therefore indexed by Google Search, so it's showing up on search
results.

~~~
cameronbrown
They're probably not duplicate sites. I wonder if this is some weird config
bug.

------
cameronbrown
Use rel=canonical tags guys!

------
oriettaxx
I wonder if they may be up when github.com is down

